

Dollar Shave Club: Our Blades Are F***Ing Great [video] - pbreit
http://laughingsquid.com/dollar-shave-club-our-blades-are-fing-great/

======
sheraz
Brilliant! And they used Kennedy's kung-fu song. It's so good I wonder if it
is actually real.

~~~
dazbradbury
It's definitely real, they've apparently raised $1M:

<http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/06/dollar-shave-club/>

